# Terminating cable with NYS373 RCA connectors



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

I started to terminate interconnect cable with Neutrik NYS373 RCA connectors. I find it extremely difficult to do the final assembly . It seems so difficult to have the clutch strain relief align properly so I can screw the body of the connector to the male end. It seems really easy when there is no cable. Is there a trick to this ? Tks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you have the cable soldered like this, you won’t have a problem installing the strain relief and barrel. The jacket of the cable must not extend over or on top of the “u” shaped pad for the shield connection.










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Wayne , I understand now. I had the cable partially inside the U shaped pad. How does one terminate the other end so that the U shaped pad does not touch the cable shield ( to enable cable shield to be connected to "ground" at only one end) . How about adding a thin spacer between the ungrounded end and the U shaped solder pad ?The spacer can be as simple as 1/8 inch outer cable sleeving.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

How to accomplish that is explained  here.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

OK . Tks


----------

